# Any risk updating Omnisphere?



## Bman70 (Nov 4, 2021)

So I haven't updated since install, and my versions are still:

Software 2.6.4c
Soundsources 2.6.1c
Patches 2.6.3c

(Mac Catalina.)

I know we're up into 2.8 iterations now. I've been reluctant because the update process doesn't seem like a simple download, run and have it update automatically. Also, I remember some complaints about weird stuff happening and breaking for some people during updates.

My main concern is some 100 custom patches I've designed, very painstakingly to very exact settings, including custom hand drawn envelopes etc. And some custom sound sources. There's no concern that any patches would be changed in any way, or act any differently, is there? Thanks.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 4, 2021)

Bman70 said:


> So I haven't updated since install, and my versions are still:
> 
> Software 2.6.4c
> Soundsources 2.6.1c
> ...




I’m not using Catalina (Mojave here) fwiw I’ve never had a problem of any kind updating anything from Spectrasonics and it’s in my opinion one of the best update processes I’ve ever encountered from a developer.


----------



## Monkey Man (Nov 4, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> ... it’s in my opinion one of the best update processes I’ve ever encountered from a developer.


... and I'd expect _exactly_ that from EP, Brother Kenny.


----------



## KEM (Nov 5, 2021)

I personally haven’t experienced any issues when updating Omnisphere


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Nov 5, 2021)

An Omnisphere update should not do anything to your custom patches.

However, if you want to be extra safe, just make a backup of your patches before running the update. You can copy the .prt_omn files to an external drive or something.


----------



## Double Helix (Nov 5, 2021)

The strumming arpeggio category added in 2.8 is fun even if one is not using Nylon Sky.


----------

